# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Cần giúp đỡ về nối file bằng Avidemux 2.4 GTK+

## mcqueen

mình đã cài và ghép thành công nhưng mình có thắc mắc thế này, thường những file mp4 thì ghép ok nhưng những file flv thì có file khi mình add nó báo:


ai biết chỉ mình với! thanks nhìu!

----------

